# Factsheet Discussion: Recommended Tank Sizes



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Hey everyone, in the new factsheets some people on staff are currently compiling, we are giving recommended aquarium care guidelines such as Tank Size, Food, etc. etc.

Since care in the aquaria is very subjective subject matter and relies mostly on each owners individual experience, I would like to open up a discussion to come up with a number that can be put in the factsheets. Since 1336 minds are better than one, I would very much like everyones participation in coming up with these figures.

Remeber, these are figures that can be used by newbies to gain an understanding of how to care for piranha in the aquarium. These are not meant to be "set in stone" rules for piranha keeping.

*This thread we will tackle "Tank Requirements": *

Please list your recommended tank sizes for keeping a lone specimen of the following species from 
- 1"-8" 
- 8"-Maximum Size
(be prepared to support your answers):

Listing 1"-8" first, 8" to maximum size second:

Pygocentrus Nattereri
Pygocentrus Caribe
Pygocentrus Piraya

Serrasalmus Brandtii
Serrasalmus Elongatus
Serrasalmus Geryi 
Serrasalmus Maculatus 
Serrasalmus Manueli 
Serrasalmus Medinai 
Serrasalmus Rhombeus 
Serrasalmus Spilopleura

This is everyones chance to participate in deciding figures that can and will be used by newbies to this hobby for years to come.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Going on personal experience and what I have learned here:

Pygocentrus Nattereri - 40g, 55g
Pygocentrus Caribe - 40g, 55g
Pygocentrus Piraya - 40g, 100g

Serrasalmus Brandtii
Serrasalmus Elongatus
Serrasalmus Geryi 
Serrasalmus Maculatus 
Serrasalmus Manueli 
Serrasalmus Medinai 
Serrasalmus Rhombeus 
Serrasalmus Spilopleura


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri -40g, 55g
Pygocentrus Caribe -40g, 55g
Pygocentrus Piraya - 40g,55g

Serrasalmus Brandtii-30g,55g
Serrasalmus Elongatus-55g or 75g
Serrasalmus Geryi 
Serrasalmus Maculatus 
Serrasalmus Manueli
Serrasalmus Medinai-10g0-29g,40g
Serrasalmus Rhombeus-29g,125+
Serrasalmus Spilopleura-10g-29g,40g


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Going on personal experience and what I have learned here I think the tank size would be pretty much the same for a lone fish from 1" to 8" with the exception of an elongatus which I believe needs a little larger tank.

Pygocentrus Nattereri - 30 long, 55g
Pygocentrus Caribe - 30 long, 55g
Pygocentrus Piraya - 30 long, 125g

Serrasalmus Brandtii - 30 long, 55g
Serrasalmus Elongatus - 55g, 75g
Serrasalmus Geryi - 30 long, 55g
Serrasalmus Maculatus - 30 long, 55g
Serrasalmus Manueli - 30 long, 125g
Serrasalmus Medinai - 30 long, 55g
Serrasalmus Rhombeus - 30 long, 180g
Serrasalmus Spilopleura - 30 long, 55g


----------



## Gibbus (May 23, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri 40g,55g
Pygocentrus Caribe 40g,75g
Pygocentrus Piraya 65g,180g

Serrasalmus Brandtii- 30g,65g
Serrasalmus Elongatus-30g,65g
Serrasalmus Geryi -30g,65g
Serrasalmus Maculatus- 
Serrasalmus Manueli- 50g,200g
Serrasalmus Medinai-30g,65g 
Serrasalmus Rhombeus- 30g,200g
Serrasalmus Spilopleura- 30g,100g


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Pygocentrus shoals: # of fish per tank for life.

Nattereri: 
55g 3
75g 5
110g long 6-7
125g 10
180g 15+

Cariba:
75g 3
110g 5
125g 8
180g 10+

Piraya and Yellow Nattereri (ternetzi)
75g 2 
110g 3-4
125g 5-6
180g 8

Mixed shoals:
110g 5
125g 6-8
180g 10

There are alot of intangibles so these numbers are not etched in stone. Just a basic guide line.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

30 gallons is not big enough for a brandtii. My big guy can hardly move in 37 gallons. They need a minimum of a 40 gallon for an adult, also they require much more stringent water requirements then other non-Sao fransico river piranhas so a 75 would be prefered.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

BDKing57 said:


> 30 gallons is not big enough for a brandtii. My big guy can hardly move in 37 gallons. They need a minimum of a 40 gallon for an adult, also they require much more stringent water requirements then other non-Sao fransico river piranhas so a 75 would be prefered.


You are talking about your adult brandtii, the suggestion for a 30 gallon tank is for fish smaller than 8" and it is for a minimum recommended tank size. I am sure every fish would love a 125 but that is not practical. I dont think there is any piranha species that needs more than 30 gallons when smaller than 8" with the exception of the elongatus.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Pygocentrus Nattereri: 30g long, 75g
Pygocentrus Caribe: 30g long, 75g
Pygocentrus Piraya

Serrasalmus Spilopleura: 30 long, 55g

I only gave my opinion on the species I have kept or currently keep. Some people may think that 75g is too much for a solitary fish but I think that a 55 would be not have sufficient room for a 8"+ piranha to turn about. I put the spilo in a 55 because in my experience, my spilo cf didn't move around too much.

Joe


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this is what I think Nates Opinion


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2003)

I would never keep pygos as a lone fish, makes no sense, plus it does not help with the ecology of the fish

most serras should be kept in a 40 breeder to a 55 gallon tank to give ample space, even up to 8", which is almost max for most serras anyway, elongs need more space to see the activity of the fish, may variables here, again, too broad of a question

really this is too broad of a question to answer from a single thread. Just serras alone,, thinking rhombeus, have many various requirements for tank size depending on type or locality of the fish for proper grow out or keeping

I am sure this didn't help much for a fact sheet, but maybe it would be better to divide this question up into smaller bites


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

One thing I would suggest (food for thought) is for hobbyists to consider the type of species they are purchasing. Doesn't make sense to recommend a 55 gal for an S. rhombeus that is over 11 inches or more in size and expect it to live comfortably. So a cut off point might be suggested on size tank per size of fish. As you know most Serrasalmus sp. are slow growers and some don't grow at all over 11 inches.

So far things looking good Mike.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

wow, this helps me out alot

im re-arranging my fish tomorrow!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fishpost.com said:


> I would never keep pygos as a lone fish, makes no sense, plus it does not help with the ecology of the fish


 I realize that pygos should not be kept alone....but to come to a single metric you must account for a single specimen and then clarify in another place that it is not recommended to keep a single pygo alone.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

fishpost.com said:


> most serras should be kept in a 40 breeder to a 55 gallon tank to give ample space, even up to 8", which is almost max for most serras anyway, elongs need more space to see the activity of the fish, may variables here, again, too broad of a question
> 
> really this is too broad of a question to answer from a single thread. Just serras alone,, thinking rhombeus, have many various requirements for tank size depending on type or locality of the fish for proper grow out or keeping


 We are just thinking up general guidelines to give newbies coming into the hobby. This is not meant to be set in stone and account for every variation of every species. We are simply trying to come up with something that newbies can take with them that says for each species, I will need an X size tank for a smaller serra or pygo, and an X size tank "for life".


----------



## TerrOr (Jul 5, 2003)

P.Nat
3-55gal 20gal for each additional fish.
P.Cariba
5-125gal 20gal for each additional fish.
P.Piraya
3-200gal 40gal for each additional fish.

S.Rhom
1-150gal 100gal for each additional fish.
S.Spilo
1-30gal 30gal for each additional fish.
S.Elongatus
1-75gal 100gal for each additional fish.
S.Irritans
1-30gal 30gal for each additional fish.

UNSURE OF REST


----------

